# 1st cutting board



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

When I saw the plan for a well-tuned cutting board in Wood Magazine (Dec/Jan, 2016/2017 pgs 28-31) I thought it would be a nice birthday gift for my niece who has a lifelong interest in playing the piano and cooking. 

The single biggest error was in not using a flat blade, aka a dado blade to cut the initial groove in the keys. Beyond that the errors were a compilation of minor ones that occur in most of my projects.
I used Howard Butcher Block Conditioner as a finish. 

The attached photos track the basic project from the intial cuts. 

As always, comments are welcome. 

Apology for the photos being upside down but I can't seem to get them oriented correctly.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...love the 3D piano theme...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice! What size is it?

David


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*I like it!*

Very impressive. I might have to steal your idea.
:grin: 
.


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Just a thought*



JFPNCM said:


> Apology for the photos being upside down but I can't seem to get them oriented correctly.


Hold the camera upside down?


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

As said by Nickp "........love the 3D piano theme..." Very good job! Congrats! Sid.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's beautiful Jon.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Jon. I saw the article and thought about it and then forgot it. I want to put this on my to do list.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The piano theme is great. Looks like the workmanship was the same. Very nice project.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

interesting idea. To rotate the pics you first need to save them to the computer. Then rotate them with any picture management system and SAVE the change.

Once saved the right way up, you can post them anywhere you like.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, Now everyone will want one.
Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Jon - nice looking board. I saw the article that you referenced and it indicates that, on the end of the black keys, a 3 dimensional look is achieved with end grain, but there was no real explanation in the brief description of the plan on how that was done. Can you expand on that - is the end of the black keys a separate piece that is end grain?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

David Dickson said:


> Hold the camera upside down?


They are right side up in the file I copied them from on my PC and his is the 1st time I've had the problem.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nickp said:


> Very nice...love the 3D piano theme...


Thanks Nick. I was concerned that the "3D" wouldn't show in the photos. It's even better on the board.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Nice! What size is it?
> 
> David


Appreciate that David. The dimensions are 18" x 6" x 1 1/2"


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

David Dickson said:


> Very impressive. I might have to steal your idea.
> :grin:
> .


Thanks for the comment. Unfortunately, I can't claim it as an original. :frown:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

bryansong said:


> That's beautiful Jon.


Thanks Bryan, really appreciate the compliment.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

billyjim said:


> Great job Jon. I saw the article and thought about it and then forgot it. I want to put this on my to do list.


It will defintely keep you busy for a while. There are 80 plus pieces in this.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> interesting idea. To rotate the pics you first need to save them to the computer. Then rotate them with any picture management system and SAVE the change.
> 
> Once saved the right way up, you can post them anywhere you like.


That's exactly what I did on these ones and it's the same approach I've used before for posts. The photos are correct on the PC, I have no idea why they came out this way. :frown:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

vchiarelli said:


> Jon - nice looking board. I saw the article that you referenced and it indicates that, on the end of the black keys, a 3 dimensional look is achieved with end grain, but there was no real explanation in the brief description of the plan on how that was done. Can you expand on that - is the end of the black keys a separate piece that is end grain?


Vince: It's a combination of rather tricky cuts and that is where a flat top blade such as a dado would be the best to use. The attached photos show a set of test pieces that might clarify the approach. 
Key1 shows the 3 seperate pieces and the types of cuts required on each. The 1st step is to cut a groove through each of the keys and then match the peak of that grove with a 45 degree cut. If you look closely you can see where a flat blade would have been beneficial. The 2nd step which is the tricky one is to cut a strip of walnut just wide enough to fill the gap between the keys and then use a 45 degree chamfer bit in the router table to match the peg to the gap between the keys. Note that 2 sides of the strip are chamfered. This strip is then cut to length to match the thickness of the board. 
Key2 show how the combination is assembled with the peg inserted vertically, hence the end grain approach for the 3D. Once it all fits together the alignment on the glue up is touchy as all the pieces need to fit and the ebony ribbons neeed to align to define the finished piece as a key. 

Hope this helps.

Appreciate your interest.

Jon


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Most excellent  

my grandson and I made one when the mag. article first came out...it turned out great and he gave it to his piano teacher as a present. 
She loved it....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@TwoSkies57

Thank you. It would indeed be an interesting project to share with someone. Have a photo to post?

This one is going to a piano player as well.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> @TwoSkies57
> 
> Thank you. It would indeed be an interesting project to share with someone. Have a photo to post?
> 
> This one is going to a piano player as well.


we took a few, I'll see if i can find em..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@JFPNCM 
here is a pic that I had in my camera... the others are in my shop camera.. If you'd like, I'll get them for you later on...

2nd pic is of another 3D cutting board project while under construction. VERY cool in the end....

my apologies for the picture quality..not sure what happened..camera pics are much better


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Jon - great explanation of the process on the end grain, and makes perfect sense now. I see what you mean about a flat top blade being beneficial - it would eliminate that little notch in the corner of the miter.

So, your title was "1st cutting board" - you did a great job, considering this looks like it would be time consuming and require some meticulous work. Excellent!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@TwoSkies57

Appreciate the photos, definitely a good looking board! No doubt it really came alive after it was oiled.
It appears you glued the board as a unit. I took a more conservative approach and glued pairs of keys building up to the final unit. Far more time consuming for sure. 

That 2nd board is far beyond "COOL". How were the pieces cut? I look ofrward to seeing that one on completion.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@vchiarelli

Vince: Pleased to hear the explanation worked. It was indeed a meticulous process and having it recognized makes it all worhtwhile.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

that is sweet...


----------

